
Daily Demos: a ritual for raising kids that create - maxhallinan
https://www.bryanbraun.com/2019/07/16/daily-demos-a-ritual-for-raising-kids-that-create/
======
Mithriil
I can already see those kids thank OP in the future for this. To instill
creativity as something rewarded, in such a young age, might impact positively
their creativity for the rest of their life.

If I can be a little more personal on the matter: I wish I was shown
creativity this way.

